# Problems with Komplete Kontrol and Vienna Symphonic Libraries



## dhfoster (Nov 11, 2021)

I have a NI Komplete Kontrol S88 keyboard and the VSL *SYNCHRON-ized SPECIAL EDITION Volume 1. 
My computer is a Mac, early 2015, running BigSur version 11.5.*


For almost every VSL instrument, the articulation keys light up on the S88 and in the Komplete Kontrol software. However, the playing keys don’t sound and don’t light up on the S88, though they do move in the greyed-out keyboard view in the Komplete software. All of the VSL previews also work.


Could you let me know what I might be doing wrong or what I have perhaps mis-installed or not installed at all? I have not received any answer from NI or VSL forums or help sections so I'm trying here as well.

Thanks so much, Daniel


----------



## Dietz (Nov 11, 2021)

Have you tried VSL's official support channel? (The forum is a user-driven platform, actually.) 

-> support AT vsl.co.at


----------



## Fidelity (Nov 11, 2021)

I've had no issues with it on Mojave. I don't see why it'd be the the version of OSX you're using, but maybe? I'd personally suggest uninstalling/reinstalling the NKS files (deselect vol 1+ etc just in case it's an issue with articulations you don't have a license for?) and if that doesn't work try that with the KK software in case you toggled a setting somewhere.


----------



## dhfoster (Nov 11, 2021)

Dietz said:


> Have you tried VSL's official support channel? (The forum is a user-driven platform, actually.)
> 
> -> support AT vsl.co.at


Yes I have but have gotten no reply back yet. It's pretty frustrating. I've also been emailing both VSL and NI.


----------



## Fidelity (Nov 11, 2021)

dhfoster said:


> Yes I have but have gotten no reply back yet. It's pretty frustrating. I've also been emailing both VSL and NI.


They're usually pretty good about it. Give them time.


----------

